# Best material for canopy?



## Aceken (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi, My tank is currently open top but I want to put a canopy on top because my water evaporates too quickly.

What material is the best and where could I get it and possible cut it down to shape of my tank?

thanks,


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I understand the double wall polycarbonate greenhouse panels (Palram sunlite) make great covers. I haven't been able to locate a local GTA source for this though! Anyone?

I've used Styrene lighting panels for small tanks (up 10 10 gallons), but I'm not that crazy about it. Don't use the acrylic as it will sag with moisture.

Glass is always an option, but you'll need some simple tools to score it so you can snap off pieces to size.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Are you suggesting Palram sunlite or Styrene for planted or non-planted tanks? The Palram has "high light transmission", but doesn't seem to be as clear as glass.

You mention scoring your own glass. Do you know a place that sells glass sheets in small quantities? The stuff I've found seems too thin and I'd likely break it from everyday use


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

infolific said:


> Are you suggesting Palram sunlite or Styrene for planted or non-planted tanks? The Palram has "high light transmission", but doesn't seem to be as clear as glass.


I use the styrene on small tanks with some low light plants like anubias, java fern/moss etc.. I'm not sure I'd want to use it for a planted tank.

I don't know about the Palram stuff. It's something I've seen used on a number of Youtube channels and would seem to be suitable. It's for a greenhouse, but I don't know about the light penetration.



> You mention scoring your own glass. Do you know a place that sells glass sheets in small quantities? The stuff I've found seems too thin and I'd likely break it from everyday use


I don't have a source for glass, unfortunately. I've made covers from old broken tanks.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I like the old tank idea. A used tank is enough for 2 canopies and costs half of a single canopy!

How do you separate the sides of the tank? Is the bottom piece typically tempered so can't be scored?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

infolific said:


> I like the old tank idea. A used tank is enough for 2 canopies and costs half of a single canopy!
> 
> How do you separate the sides of the tank? Is the bottom piece typically tempered so can't be scored?


You cut the tank apart with razor blades, some bottoms are tempered but the usually have a label saying they are tempered


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm getting a piece of glass cut by end of weekend for my 29G biocube. I am updating the lights and need a lid so fish don't go carpet surfing. 18" x 12"

Will let you know my experience once done. Located in etobicoke FYI.


----------

